# Chippewa Water Co. Estevan Saskatchewan



## Canadacan (Sep 15, 2016)

I cant contain my excitement about receiving this label collection.....at this point I figure some of these labels are quite rare! 
They came from a fellow in Montana...they had belonged to his aunt who was born in 1914-1915 and had resided in Harve Mt. which is about 30 miles from the Canada border. This was from a scrap book she had, he is not sure when she collected them but judging by the age of the labels mid 1920's...so she was just a young lady at that time.
Most of the labels are the Chippewa brand and seem to span a few years of label changes, but what really sticks out are the Hires, Jersey Cream, Whistle...and a few from the Citrus products co., Kist, Chocolate Solder, Loko.
This is what I found so far for information on Chippewa Water Co. so essentially it look as though the company formed about 1920-21 and were located on 1225 4th st Estevan Sask. they also bottled Coca-Cola
*From ....A Tale That is Told"     history  book 
    "This company was owned by Mike Sloan who came from Saskatoon in 1912. He     first operated in a small way in the same building as Gusman's Meat Market     which was located on Fourth Street. A little later he had a partner named H.     B. Gerkey, for two years. In 1923 he erected a $6000 building on Fifth     Street and bought completely new equipment which at one time turned out up     to nearly 15,000 bottles of soft drinks per day under twenty-two different     labels. The building was later occupied by J. M. Sinclair Co. wholesale     grocery. He sold his equipment and franchises to Laing's of Weyburn in 1945.     Retiring in Estevan, Mr. Sloan died in 1954.


*








*[SUB][/SUB]*


----------



## sunrunner (Sep 15, 2016)

very rear.


----------



## Canadacan (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks sunner...I don't think it was to bold of a claim.....after 29 years of collecting you think you had seen it all, love the fact that this stuff is still out there to be discovered.


----------



## RCO (Sep 16, 2016)

the labels are neat , any idea what kind of bottles they would of used ? it seem odd to put kist or hires in plain bottles and just put a label on it , although it appears that's what they might of done . is there bottles from Estevan marked Chippewa water co ?


----------



## Canadacan (Sep 16, 2016)

Well most bottlers before the craze of having a patent bottle took off used generic bottles, but Whistle for instance used a generic but they were marked 'Whistle' and used paper the paper label shown above. As for the Hires I can only assume at this point the bottler used their own bottle, and possibly the same for the Kist. I have yet to see any early bottles from Chippewa, although there is a Art Deco in existence ...I'll try to find a photo of it.

Here is an example of bottles that used paper labels. 



Here are the early Whistle bottles...note the first has RD., 1923....... the stippled finish seem very very tough to find! ...smooth finsh is much more common.




This is the bottom of the RD., 1923....it has the Dominion Glass mark D within a diamond...note the reverse 3.




I have yet to a see Whistle in the Prioff top....but as you can see this style bottle was still in production in 1926 and probably used right up to the late 20's with a bit of overlap as the new curvy registered Whistle bottle was introduced in 1926...I have one dated 1927/28...double date code.
*1926 *_*Illinois Glass Co.*_* Bottle Catalog*


----------



## Canadacan (Sep 16, 2016)

Here is the Art Deco from Chippewa Water co.


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 16, 2016)

Those are some cool labels. Great score. I like the Whistle bottles. I have a smooth finish one.


----------



## RCO (Sep 16, 2016)

the art deco is neat , its definity from Estevan SK as well  ? it does appear to be from the same company . I haven't seen a lot of Saskatchewan bottles so not familiar with them

I've seen a few whistle bottles around here , not sure if I've seen those exact ones before but there is similar ones around Ontario . it was a fairly widely distributed beverage


----------



## Canadacan (Sep 17, 2016)

Yes the bottle is from Sask. Never knew Whistle was out this early or trademarked...from the Lexington History Museum......

The Orange Whistle Corporation of St Louis trademarked the _Whistle_ brand of orange soda in January 1916.  _Whistle_ was created by Charles L. Grigg, who later created _7 Up_.References: 
William M. Ambrose, Soda Pop, Limestone Press, Lexington, 2007




June 1916 newsprint ad. from Lexington Kentucky



Also wanted to share this ad from 1924 that depicts the same label I have.


And this is a side by side comparison of the 1916 vs 1924 label...note that the earlier ad depicts a generic bottle...while the 1924 ad shows the registered bottle, that took place in 1923.


----------



## Canadacan (Sep 20, 2016)

One thing I had not really considered before was the amount of labels that were generic in design....This label is basically the same as one of the designs of the Chippewa Water co. but is from G.H. Simmons, Charlottetown, P.E.I....this label dose show a size of 8oz whereas the Chippewa shows none in the same space. There are 10 flavors from this bottler available online.


----------



## Canadacan (Sep 24, 2016)

Friday night was pretty exciting as my little package of labels was in the mail! Now I know the post was about Chippewa water Co. and really it still is because I have no doubt they did bottle Whistle.
So I took the liberty to display the Whistle label on my recent bottle addition...the stippled RD. 1923.


----------



## Canadacan (Sep 24, 2016)

I did a few groupings of the labels...neat to see them laid out.  At this time I cant determine which ones are older but I am just assuming the first group is the earliest... especially the rounded one in particular, two of the labels have no bottler marked on them. 




The two lower left are a variant of the same style....just love the graphic!...note it is similar to the round one above but they added a second person in the scene. 



I am thinking this was the last style...but I may have it all wrong!..


----------



## sask bottle (Sep 30, 2016)

Here is a porcelain top dug at Estevan!!


----------



## sask bottle (Sep 30, 2016)

Estevan bottling works ran before Chippewa and are very rare bottles!!!


----------



## Canadacan (Sep 30, 2016)

That Chippewa top is cool!...and so are the Estevan's bottles...especially that Hutch!


----------



## sask bottle (Oct 1, 2016)

Its the only known sask hutchison known and one of canadas rarest !!


----------



## RCO (Oct 1, 2016)

sask bottle said:


> Its the only known sask hutchison known and one of canadas rarest !!



its definity a neat bottle , we don't see a lot of sask bottles posted here , its interesting to get to see those


----------



## sask bottle (Oct 1, 2016)

This the best reference for Manitoba Sask and Alberta


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 1, 2016)

These are my Saskatchewan bottles...some common stuff and tuff stuff as well!....

A few from Regina.....G&J Watt-script style and the block lettering variation...hard to see in this photo.....Currie & Hassett has a bottle in the same style as this.


Saskatoon.... This Starlite is the much tougher 8oz size not the common 7.5oz. And cant forget my Pepsi labels from Starlite!




Pachal's from Yorkton, The first bottle also come in green glass with a red and white label...and Bob's from Swift Current



Laing's from Weyburn...there is an ACL that I seen recently that I'm missing....inserting to note that the tall 10oz is From Chilliwack BC!...
who knew they franchised that far west? 


Prince Albert Mineral Water Co.   I can't recall seeing any other bottles from this company?


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 1, 2016)

And some more..........

These are my Hp's  from North Battleford...... and a Maple Leaf beverages




Jackson's from Moose Jaw



The SunCrest is from Yorkton Beverages.....the Jamaica Dry is another Regina bottle from Starlite


----------



## sask bottle (Oct 1, 2016)

A very rare Saskatoon 1905  gone before 1910 the other Arcola rare as well


----------



## sask bottle (Oct 1, 2016)

Regina aireated water two bottles Regina Ass


----------



## sask bottle (Oct 1, 2016)

Grenfell NWT short lived and rare


----------



## sask bottle (Oct 1, 2016)

Early Waterous  bowling pin rare


----------



## sask bottle (Oct 1, 2016)

Saskatoon silver wood springs rare


----------



## sask bottle (Oct 1, 2016)

PT Colbert Saskatoon very good bottles


----------



## sask bottle (Oct 1, 2016)

The early G and J Watt Regina


----------



## sask bottle (Oct 1, 2016)

The early yorkton


----------



## sask bottle (Oct 1, 2016)

These are the majority of early Sask sodas most rare due to the size and population base here , some company's only lasted a few years


----------



## sask bottle (Oct 1, 2016)

Moose Jaw crystal springs co early and rare


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 1, 2016)

Wow great stuff!...some of them I have seen online, but not most of it!...Cool red seal!!!!!!


----------



## sask bottle (Oct 1, 2016)

Sask bottles very hard to get , most i have had one shot at and never seen again !!


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 1, 2016)

sask bottle said:


> Sask bottles very hard to get , most i have had one shot at and never seen again !!


Yes that is true!....I have some like that, You grab it never to be seen again!....and if it has a paper label intact that makes it that much more tougher to find.


----------



## sask bottle (Oct 1, 2016)

Sask bottles very hard to get , most i have had one shot at and never seen again !!


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 1, 2016)

So what about Hp's?...any older than what I posted?....did you see that paper label?, never seen another. I noticed my King Edward from Yorkton is similar to your Pachal's and a couple others, I had a chance to get a King Edward with a almost complete paper label on it....I'll see if I can find the picture....kicking myself now, but the timing was wrong for me

Ok I found some pics......there was a few of them, some you may have not seen before?...by the way thanks again sask bottle for posting all those bottles!...this is like a Saskatchewan bottle fest!.....did I tell you I was born in Regina?...lol 


Both of these bottles are embossed King Edward... but the second label is a Yorkton Bottling works.




Another Yorkton bottling Works label on a different embossed bottle, I cant tell what the wording is on the shoulder... but the side reads ' The Jitney Pop'..... translates to 'The Nickle pop'  



And another Saskatoon Bottle....look at the top!...earlier than the P.T. Colbert's you posted.?..........




These are the two from Yorkton I have coming soon, The Yorkton Bottling Works....and a Pachal's


And while we are talking about Yorkton and Pachal's....
Pachal's Circa 1920


----------



## sask bottle (Oct 2, 2016)

MI have three different bottles in the 2 quart 
very fragile and nice to get   , I have that jitney as well , as far as the HPs go those are the known ones have not seen any older!
The PT Colbert is a prize but the quart applied top is much rarer only seen two !
but blob tops are awsome


----------



## sask bottle (Oct 2, 2016)

This the only Sask soda known I am missing in the early ones ! I just start picking up the new ones after 1930 lol!
Glad to hear your from Sask , one never looses those Sask roots !


----------



## sask bottle (Oct 2, 2016)

Better pic of one I'm missing ! Wonder if anyone seen it ??


----------



## RCO (Oct 2, 2016)

sask bottle said:


> View attachment 175372Better pic of one I'm missing ! Wonder if anyone seen it ??



no I haven't seen it and to be honest I hadn't seen really any of the early sask bottles you posted before . 
there was a starlite from Saskatoon once at the thrift store auction but I didn't buy it , I don't think it was really that old either


----------



## RCO (Oct 2, 2016)

another question do you know of any art deco / 20's/30's era bottles from sask ? that aren't common to see or harder to find 

I saw this one earlier this year ( interested in it cause I have several from Ontario in this same design ) , still had a picture of in in phone , from currie and hassett Saskatoon . didn't buy it at time might of wanted too much for it


----------



## sask bottle (Oct 2, 2016)

It's fairly common I would expect to pay $10


----------



## sask bottle (Oct 2, 2016)

All this style are common !!
in Sask


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 2, 2016)

sask bottle, I have not seen that one you are looking for. Yes The Currie & Hassett is probably not the toughest bottle in that style to find...maybe tougher that the G & J watt?....I know for some bottles in that style they can be very scarce!...for example.. Royal City Bottling , from New Westminster, BC.


----------



## RCO (Oct 3, 2016)

sask bottle said:


> It's fairly common I would expect to pay $10



I think the store wanted $25 or $30 for it , that's why I didn't buy It at time


----------



## sask bottle (Oct 3, 2016)

I'll see if can track one down ,keep my eye out for ya 
i see for $15 sometimes !! Even the G and J watts pop up here a fair bit !
will let ya know if I find something !!!


----------



## RCO (Oct 5, 2016)

sask bottle said:


> All this style are common !!
> in Sask



but back to my question were there any art deco's or embossed bottles from sask -  20's / 30's era time period ? that we maybe haven't seen that often or uncommon ?


----------



## sask bottle (Oct 6, 2016)

Sorry those style of bottles were out of the 40s for the most part ! They are common here , I see one kind almost every time im out ! The chippewa is the exception , this one 30s and harder to find !


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 6, 2016)

sask bottle said:


> Sorry those style of bottles were out of the 40s for the most part ! They are common here , I see one kind almost every time im out ! The chippewa is the exception , this one 30s and harder to find !


Yup agreed...western Canada has next to nothing for art Deco custom made bottles for that time period...generic seemed the way they went, the next closest would be the Starlite?...but that's out of the time range for Deco, that bottle may have been custom?......Keep an eye out for a Chippewa Deco for me saskbottle!...I would love to add one.


----------



## SKjugcollector (Mar 26, 2020)

Hi:  I collect Saskatchewan advertising crock jugs, crocks, ginger beer. siphons and pop bottles. Just started into the ACL pops, every time I figure I'm getting most put out by a bottler some more variation pops up to add to my wish list. I do have a few doubles to trade or sell and would appreciate any info on any others to add to my wish list and I would be happy to share any info that I have.


----------



## Boundary Country (Oct 25, 2021)

Any info on this Weyburn Bottling Works bottle? Picked it up here recently in BC. Thanks


----------



## SKjugcollector (Oct 26, 2021)

Not sure when they started, Bureau of statistics has them running from 1930 to 1940. There is no info for 1941-42


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 26, 2021)

Boundary Country said:


> Any info on this Weyburn Bottling Works bottle? Picked it up here recently in BC. Thanks


I don't think I have a Weyburn bottle. that's form the 20's-30's. The earliest mention is 1912 in the Winnipeg free press as Weyburn bottling company under newly completed buildings, the page was celebrating Weyburn's growth.




In another article Oct 1927....they were mentioned regarding price hikes for bottles affected from railway freight rates.
The article that really caught my eye was this one!
Feb 1931-Winnipeg free press....this is just the top part.


----------



## SKjugcollector (Oct 27, 2021)

Great articles Canadacan, Forgot I had this picture of a 1913 calendar. There is an older bottle that may be of that era and  I need for my collection


----------



## shotdwn (Oct 27, 2021)

SKjugcollector said:


> Great articles Canadacan, Forgot I had this picture of a 1913 calendar. There is an older bottle than may be of that era that I need for my collectionView attachment 231352View attachment 231353


Love the slender


----------



## shotdwn (Oct 27, 2021)

That is supposed to say calendar. It changed itself when I it the post button.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 28, 2021)

SKjugcollector said:


> Great articles Canadacan, Forgot I had this picture of a 1913 calendar. There is an older bottle than may be of that era that I need for my collectionView attachment 231352





SKjugcollector said:


> Great articles Canadacan, Forgot I had this picture of a 1913 calendar. There is an older bottle than may be of that era that I need for my collectio


Great Calendar indeed!....nice bottle too!


----------



## John Mount (Nov 9, 2021)

Canadacan said:


> I cant contain my excitement about receiving this label collection.....at this point I figure some of these labels are quite rare!
> They came from a fellow in Montana...they had belonged to his aunt who was born in 1914-1915 and had resided in Harve Mt. which is about 30 miles from the Canada border. This was from a scrap book she had, he is not sure when she collected them but judging by the age of the labels mid 1920's...so she was just a young lady at that time.
> Most of the labels are the Chippewa brand and seem to span a few years of label changes, but what really sticks out are the Hires, Jersey Cream, Whistle...and a few from the Citrus products co., Kist, Chocolate Solder, Loko.
> This is what I found so far for information on Chippewa Water Co. so essentially it look as though the company formed about 1920-21 and were located on 1225 4th st Estevan Sask. they also bottled Coca-Cola
> ...





Canadacan said:


> I cant contain my excitement about receiving this label collection.....at this point I figure some of these labels are quite rare!
> They came from a fellow in Montana...they had belonged to his aunt who was born in 1914-1915 and had resided in Harve Mt. which is about 30 miles from the Canada border. This was from a scrap book she had, he is not sure when she collected them but judging by the age of the labels mid 1920's...so she was just a young lady at that time.
> Most of the labels are the Chippewa brand and seem to span a few years of label changes, but what really sticks out are the Hires, Jersey Cream, Whistle...and a few from the Citrus products co., Kist, Chocolate Solder, Loko.
> This is what I found so far for information on Chippewa Water Co. so essentially it look as though the company formed about 1920-21 and were located on 1225 4th st Estevan Sask. they also bottled Coca-Cola
> ...


very nice labels! i'd love to find a Jersey -Creme bottle!


----------

